

Ask HN:  Did someone from HN put my idea to use? - mw63214

About a month ago, I made a post on HN titled "Taking a Chance - Free Startup idea" ( http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2499308 ).  While browsing engadget today I noticed an article that looked surprisingly similar to my idea called  Bronze ( http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/31/bronze-makes-your-music-collection-sound-downright-lazy/ ).<p>I was wondering if anyone here knew the creator and if he, in fact, did bring my idea to fruition.<p>The Bronze website is: http://bronzeformat.com/<p>If so, that would be awesome.  I put the idea out there with no expectations, and it would be great to see what other people think of it now that someone has built it.
======
mw63214
clickables: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2499308>

[http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/31/bronze-makes-your-
music-c...](http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/31/bronze-makes-your-music-
collection-sound-downright-lazy/)

<http://bronzeformat.com/>

